# Ensidia - World First Kill - Arthas 25er bestätigt!



## AsoraX (4. Februar 2010)

Bereits 1 Tag nach den ersten Fights gegen Arthas, bekamen wir die New's, World First Kill Arthas 10 der US Gilde Blood Legion.
Doch die EU Gilde Ensidia ließ sich scheinbar nicht beeindrucken, und holte nur 4 Stunden nach der Öffnung der EU Realms den EU First Kill Arthas 10!

Seit dem findet man überall Spekulationen, über den World First von Arthas im 25er Normal Mode!

Jetzt ist es ganz Offiziell!

Ensidia hat es geschafft!
Seit 01:09 findet man nun auf der Homepage der Gilde die News über den Sieg über Arthas im 25er normal......

Hier der Link zur Ensidia Seite!

http://www.ensidia.com/article/268/lich-king-down-in-normal-25-man-world-first


Big Gratz, und viel Glück im Hero Mode!





<br style=""> <br style="">


----------



## Treefolk (4. Februar 2010)

Omg waren die mal wieder schnell xD Gz


----------



## Dugana (4. Februar 2010)

Aber leider durch ein bug 

trotzdem dickes GZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (4. Februar 2010)

ja sie haben den 25er auch gemacht toll und was haben die anderen spieler davon? nichts das beweist nur dass der lk wieder so lahm ist und nicht mal schwer ich mein schon am 1. tag down? es ist arthas da sollte wohl etwas mehr dahinterstecken

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Andoral1990 (4. Februar 2010)

viele unteschätzen auch einfach die fähigkeiten der wirklich guten raidgilden... so wie du!

nur weil se es down ham heißt das nicht dass der einfach ist.


----------



## Demus (4. Februar 2010)

Man kann auch sicherlich davon ausgehen das die Leute von Ensidia sich für den Patchday und die ein zwei nachfolgenden Tage Urlaub genommen haben (wenn sie denn nen Job haben ^^) um nach Möglichkeit so schnell wie es nur geht den Kill hin zu bekommen. Ich bin mir sicher das die Leute auch 20 Stunden am Stück raiden würden wenn es nötig ist, von daher ist das jetzt nicht so übermäßig verwunderlich. Außerdem sind sie ja auch TOP ausgerüstet so das sie natürlich Encounter die uns "Normalos" noch zu schwer sind einfacher bestehen können. Also ich sag auch GZ und vermute das sie Arthas nerfen werden bevor ich ihn das erste mal zu gesicht bekomme.


----------



## Da Magic (4. Februar 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> ja sie haben den 25er auch gemacht toll und was haben die anderen spieler davon? nichts das beweist nur dass der lk wieder so lahm ist und nicht mal schwer ich mein schon am 1. tag down? es ist arthas da sollte wohl etwas mehr dahinterstecken
> 
> Mfg Wiikend



normal is eh wumpe, es zählt nur der hardmode


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (4. Februar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> viele unteschätzen auch einfach die fähigkeiten der wirklich guten raidgilden... so wie du!
> 
> nur weil se es down ham heißt das nicht dass der einfach ist.



Genau du Schwammerl... Denk mal an Classic oder BC. Also da sind auch Ensidia und CO um einiges länger als 4 Stunden für den Kill drin gewesen. Von daher ist an dem Argument dass er "nix" kann schon was dran.


----------



## Yveri1985 (4. Februar 2010)

wie in den comments zu dem 10er 1st schon erwaehnt .... die raidgilden sind heutzutage einfach schneller mit besserem equip gesegnet
das durchschnittliche itemlevel von ensidia is sicher um ~25-40 itemlevel hoeher als von nem "normalo"

daher resultieren diese schnellen kills
frueher mussten 40 leute mit tiersets ausgeruestet sein
das hat monate gedauert
heutzutage gehts nunmal fixer durch marken usw 
und solange in nem 25er niemand fehler macht , is jeder boss easy , sei es nun nen classic-ony , 60er naxx , oder arthas im 25er 
gilden wie ensidia sind halt auch spielerisch auf nem andern stand als der "normalo"
was allerdings nichts mit arbeitslosem 24/7 online-spieler zu tun hat ...

naja ich bin gespannt was der "heroicmode" zu bieten hat , und freu mich auf MEINE begegnung mit dem lichking himself ^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (4. Februar 2010)

Inkasso schrieb:


> Genau du Schwammerl... Denk mal an Classic oder BC. Also da sind auch Ensidia und CO um einiges länger als 4 Stunden für den Kill drin gewesen. Von daher ist an dem Argument dass er "nix" kann schon was dran.



Damals gab es aber auch keine Hardmods du noob. Wenn man damals Illidan und co fertig hatte... dann war man mit der gesamten Instanz fertig.. heute ist es mit absicht geteilt.. normal für uns.. und hero für die.. also hört auf zu heulen, natürlich isses im normalen Leichter.. für die Top 10. Gilden zählt nur ein Kill im Hardmode.. _das_ ist deren firstklill.


----------



## advanced08 (4. Februar 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> ja sie haben den 25er auch gemacht toll und was haben die anderen spieler davon? nichts das beweist nur dass der lk wieder so lahm ist und nicht mal schwer ich mein schon am 1. tag down? es ist arthas da sollte wohl etwas mehr dahinterstecken
> 
> Mfg Wiikend



Du wirst den wahrscheinlich nicht mal im Normal Mode sehen ...


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2010)

Ja ich weiß noch Sunwell ... Da sind die TOP gilden wochenlang wenn nich monate lang gewipet :X aber naja wurde ja alles etwas an casual gamer angepasst von daher nicht verwunderlich trotzdem auch dickes GZ von mir an ensidia


----------



## advanced08 (4. Februar 2010)

Du kappierst das nicht oder ?

Der normal mode ist dafür da damit man der in der ersten Id gelegt wird ansonsten wird noch mehr geflamed ....

An den Hardmodes wird immer noch Wochenlang gewiped....

Und wenn der nix kann bitte Killscreen + Erfolg das du den Down hast !!

Man sollte nicht auf andere Schließen sondern selber erstmal gucken wo man steht und das ist wahrscheinlich Saurfang xD


----------



## Dabow (4. Februar 2010)

GZ an Ensidia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Uns liegt er auch im 10ner. Heute kommt der 25er.


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Bei Uns liegt er auch im 10ner. Heute kommt der 25er.



screen!


----------



## Elathar (4. Februar 2010)

wenn man nonstop online is,ist kein raid schwer.... sie haben arthas vor 6-7st down... das war nachts 1-2 uhr...... kann mich entsinnen das normale menschen unter der woche um diese urzeit nicht mehr zocken... 


und beim pro tag 16+st online limit der gilde kann man eigentlich nurnoch von routine reden ^^ und nicht mehr von leistung


----------



## Shac (4. Februar 2010)

Visssion schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß noch Sunwell ... Da sind die TOP gilden wochenlang wenn nich monate lang gewipet :X aber naja wurde ja alles etwas an casual gamer angepasst von daher nicht verwunderlich trotzdem auch dickes GZ von mir an ensidia



Erstens war Sunwell nur leicht über BT/Hyial was das Equiq angeht, zweitens gab es kein Heromode und drittens haben diese Gilden bereits alle Boss bis auf Frostwinglair auf Farmstatus. Im übrigen raiden die ganz anders. Die wollen zu den besten gehören was wiederum bedeutet das die das Spiel etwas ernster nehmen und nur das beste dabei haben. Unsere Gilde steht immer noch im Seuchenviertel wie vermutlich noch 70% der Gilden und Raids.


----------



## Teubi (4. Februar 2010)

So jetzt mal für alle IQ Monster hier!:

Auch Ensida hat hier nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Trys zu Verfügung! 
Das heisst 20 Stunden raiden hilft hier gar nix! Das einzige was diese Spieler eben so auszeichnet ist das sie nicht 400 Try´s brauchen um zu kapieren wie ein Boss funktioniert und es dann auch entsprechend umzusetzten, was 98% aller WoW Spieler eben nicht auf die reihe kriegen!

Ich sag nur Flamme am Boden: 

1st Try:	Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot 
2nd Try:   Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot 
3rd Try:	Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot 
4th Try:	Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot 
5th Try:	Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot 
6th Try:	Max Mustermann bleibt stehen -> Tot 
.............

Brainafk -> nerf content alles ist zu schwer!


----------



## Yinj (4. Februar 2010)

Also man muss sagen Blizzard hats nicht leicht mit ihren Spielern.

Entweder ist der Boss zu easy alle Flamen rum und machen ein auf mimimimimi (wobei sie denn boss zum teil nicht gelegt haben)
ODER der Boss ist zu schwer alle flamen rum und machen ein auf mimimimimi und regen sich dann aber auch wieder über die Nerfs auf...


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2010)

, Ensidia war First, dennoch gabs beim Kampf einen Bug.
Jetzt nachdem Hotfix sollte man nochmal schauen.


----------



## Frozo (4. Februar 2010)

was wars denn für ein bug???


----------



## Turican (4. Februar 2010)

Treefolk schrieb:


> Omg waren die mal wieder schnell xD Gz



komisch ne?

wundert mich auch warum eine Raid die Vollzeit spielt,einen Boss früher legt als eine normale Raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lustig is ja,dass man sonst in Deutschland über Arbeitslose herzieht aber Arbeitslose in WoW gratulliert man


----------



## -Enkì- (4. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> , Ensidia war First, dennoch gabs beim Kampf einen Bug.
> Jetzt nachdem Hotfix sollte man nochmal schauen.




und was sollte der bugfix groß ändern?
ensidia hat ihn trotzdem down oder denkst du das sie der bug wirklich tendiert? gg
nein sicher nicht!

und alle die flamen der ist zu leicht... zeigt eure erfolge her.


----------



## Turican (4. Februar 2010)

Teubi schrieb:


> So jetzt mal für alle IQ Monster hier!:
> 
> Auch Ensida hat hier nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Trys zu Verfügung!
> Das heisst 20 Stunden raiden hilft hier gar nix! Das einzige was diese Spieler eben so auszeichnet ist das sie nicht 400 Try´s brauchen um zu kapieren wie ein Boss funktioniert und es dann auch entsprechend umzusetzten, was 98% aller WoW Spieler eben nicht auf die reihe kriegen!
> ...



Natürlich hilft Vollzeit spielen.
Mann kann alle Instanzen leeren - mehr Items
viel spielen allgemein - viel Gold - schnell urtümliches Saronit - schneller items


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Frozo schrieb:


> was wars denn für ein bug???




saronitbomben

aber nur kleiner bug


----------



## Rolandos (4. Februar 2010)

Dachte mir schon mal, das der LK leicht zu legen sein wird. Ging allerdings davon aus, das er von alleine umfällt wenn man einige Frostmarken gegen ihn einsetzt.

Hmm, genau betrachtet stimmt das sogar. Frostmarken sammeln, gegen Ausrüstung eintauschen und schon liegt der Lich.

Ach so, Glückwunsch an die die den Lich King gelegt haben. War bestimmt anstrengend, Minutenlang stupide 3 bis 4 Tasten zu drücken um ihn den Boden küssen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Beileid, das sie nun wieder lange Weile schieben und ihre Sucht mit verplemperten Urlaub bezahlen müssen.


----------



## Elavin (4. Februar 2010)

So wegen des Bugs...
ich habe da was anderes gehört, wurde nämlich auch zu For the Horde gesagt, das sie einen Bug gehabt hätten in ihrem 10er kill.

Ab 10% von Arthas wird ein Event eingeleitet, der ausnahmslos alle sterben lässt, doch weiterhin wird Athas Leben runterticken da Tirion Fordrin erscheint und im Kampf hilft, ja sogar wärend des fortlaufenden Kampfes alle wiederbelebt bis man dann Arthas auf 0% hat. soviel also zum Bug,
falls dieser gemeint wurde, es ist keiner sondern das Kampfevent kurz vor Athas Fall.


----------



## Düstermond (4. Februar 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Mein Beileid, das sie nun wieder lange Weile schieben und ihre Sucht mit verplemperten Urlaub bezahlen müssen.



Der ganze Verein bekommt Geld fürs Zocken. Und soviel man lesen kann mehr als Genug.


----------



## Snatchel (4. Februar 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> ja sie haben den 25er auch gemacht toll und was haben die anderen spieler davon? nichts das beweist nur dass der lk wieder so lahm ist und nicht mal schwer ich mein schon am 1. tag down? es ist arthas da sollte wohl etwas mehr dahinterstecken
> 
> Mfg Wiikend


Ich wette das die Leute von Ensidia nicht irgendwelche Strohköpfe sind die nur mit nem Guide arbeiten können. Das sind noch richtige Meister... Die jede einzelne Fähigkeiten erst rausfinden und analysieren müssen!
Naja GZ Ensidia zu 2 World Firsts an einem Tag... Heute kommt dann wohl der Hero Mode dran ;P


----------



## WeRkO (4. Februar 2010)

Für's bugusen gibbet von mir kein Gratz, eher ein /fail Ensidia


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Februar 2010)

Turican schrieb:


> komisch ne?
> 
> wundert mich auch warum eine Raid die Vollzeit spielt,einen Boss früher legt als eine normale Raid
> 
> ...




sag sowas net..... gleich behaupten wieder ein paar fanboys, dass es sich bei den ensidia membern um selbständige ärzte, ingenieure und anwälte handelt... wie es schon bei einigen anderen themen der fall war.

klar raidet ensidia anders als "normale" gilden...  es handelt sich dabei auch um "arbeit" und nicht um ein hobby wie bei den meisten anderen. wäre es nicht lächerlich, wenn ein bundesliga- verein von einer gruppe hobbyfußballern besiegt werden würde? ich messe mich daher nicht mit ensidia.... warum auch? was die wann legen, interessiert mich recht wenig.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

Wer oder was ist Ensidia? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Ensidia?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




eine neue gurkensorte


----------



## Vicell (4. Februar 2010)

Gratulation an Ensidia, aber, der Kill ist durch Buguse, aber nicht Abuse entstanden, sie sind nicht darauf hin Arthas mit Hilfe der Saronitbomben zu töten, sondern, bringen diese einfach eine erhöhte DPS.
Und würdet ihr freiwillig bei so einen Boss auf mehr DPS verzichten?^^
Zudem es eh in eine der "leichteren" Phasen war..


----------



## WeRkO (4. Februar 2010)

Vicell schrieb:


> Gratulation an Ensidia, aber, der Kill ist durch Buguse, aber nicht Abuse entstanden, sie sind nicht darauf hin Arthas mit Hilfe der Saronitbomben zu töten, sondern, bringen diese einfach eine erhöhte DPS.
> Und würdet ihr freiwillig bei so einen Boss auf mehr DPS verzichten?^^
> Zudem es eh in eine der "leichteren" Phasen war..



Is mir relativ latte ;P
Ich bin kein Hater, nein, aber wie es bei Exodus mit Yogg +0 gewesen ist sollte es auch bei Ensidia sein. Alle Raidmitglieder bannen & Achievements entfernen. Buguse bleibt Buguse, ob nun gewollt oder nicht. Und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Buguse bleibt Buguse, ob nun gewollt oder nicht. Und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.





WeRkO schrieb:


> Alle Raidmitglieder bannen & Achievements entfernen.



absolute /sign

Lieber habe ich weniger "Erfolge", die in WoW eh keine wirklichen sind - bleibe dafür aber ehrlich -fertig aus!


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Is mir relativ latte ;P
> Ich bin kein Hater, nein, aber wie es bei Exodus mit Yogg +0 gewesen ist sollte es auch bei Ensidia sein. Alle Raidmitglieder bannen & Achievements entfernen. Buguse bleibt Buguse, ob nun gewollt oder nicht. Und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.



zumindest ist ensidia aufrecht und will einen kill nicht wie exodus als "korrekt" bezeichnen

das muss man ihnen lassen, ehrlich  sind sie


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> das muss man ihnen lassen, ehrlich sind sie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich schmeiss mich wech. ^^
Hast 'ne sehr seltsame Auffassung von Ehrlichkeit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich schmeiss mich wech. ^^
> Hast 'ne sehr seltsame Auffassung von Ehrlichkeit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn du das sagst


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> zumindest ist ensidia aufrecht und will einen kill nicht wie exodus als "korrekt" bezeichnen
> 
> das muss man ihnen lassen, ehrlich sind sie
> 
> ...



Hoffe das is Ironie die ich nicht erkenne. Wären sie ehrlich hätten sie den Bug während den Tries reported und es sein gelassen. So ham sie ihn ausgenutzt & erst danach reported um den andern Gilden diese Chance zu verwehren. Dumm sind die Leute bei Ensidia nicht, aber auch nicht ehrlich.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Yikes, schon wieder Ensidia-Fanboys. Fort mit euch! *insektenspray sprüh*


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> zumindest ist ensidia aufrecht und will einen kill nicht wie exodus als "korrekt" bezeichnen
> 
> das muss man ihnen lassen, ehrlich  sind sie
> 
> ...




Aufrecht? Eher asozial... Ich töte einen Boss mithilfe eines Bugs und dann reporte ich diesen, damit andere nicht die Möglichkeit haben ihn zu benutzen...


----------



## Rudall (4. Februar 2010)

was sollen sie denn machen?

ihre chars löschen, neu hochspielen?

wartet einfach mal die hardmodes ab. da wird sich dann zeigen, wie weit wer kommt.


----------



## nrg (4. Februar 2010)

Sorry das ich das jetzt so sage, aber ich glaube 99% von denen die hier was von viel zu leicht labern werden vor den nächsten 3 Nerfs den LK gar nicht sehen geschweige denn legen.

Ensidia geht völlig anders an Bosse ran, das ist fast militärisch organisiert und so will ich nicht spielen selbst wenn das heißt das ich gewisse Bosse nie sehen werde. Aber mir geht der Spaß am Spiel vor und ich will mich nicht mit Leuten rumschlagen die nach 2 Wipes wutschäumend den Raidchannel zuspammen mit Beleidigungen nur weil man ihnen nicht pro genug ist. Was haben solche Leute damals nur gemacht wenn man 1-3 Monate an einem Boss gewiped ist und das dan ganzen Abend.


----------



## Arukan (4. Februar 2010)

Lustig wie aus 95% Posts der Volle Neid Spricht.

Tja, ist halt schon doof, wenn man nicht anständig Spielen kann und sein Nichtskönnen an Besseren Ablassen Muss aka Real Life Flames die weder Hand und Fuss haben.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

=)^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Bitte Selbst Verteilen.


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

nrg schrieb:


> ... Was haben solche Leute damals nur gemacht wenn man 1-3 Monate an einem Boss gewiped ist und das dan ganzen Abend.


Wir haben weitergespielt - und das immer noch mit Spaß und ohne dieses moderne Gemaule. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arukan schrieb:


> Lustig wie aus 95% Posts der Volle Neid Spricht.


Neid? Worauf ... auf Unehrlichkeit? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hoffe das is Ironie die ich nicht erkenne. Wären sie ehrlich hätten sie den Bug während den Tries reported und es sein gelassen. So ham sie ihn ausgenutzt & erst danach reported um den andern Gilden diese Chance zu verwehren. Dumm sind die Leute bei Ensidia nicht, aber auch nicht ehrlich.




ok
jetzt informiere dich bitte genau über den bug
und poste deine erkenntnisse

ensidia-kritisch schön und gut, aber hier spricht irgendwie neid und missgunst


----------



## Bulldoz (4. Februar 2010)

Erstmal GZ zum EU First.

Ich schließ mich den Leuten an. Für den richtigen Progress zählt only 25er Hardmode. Daran werden wir sehen wie schwer er ist. Die anderen sind nur dafür da, damit der Casual den Content sieht. 10er Hardmode ist für die Casuals, die eine Herausforderung suchen.
Bin mal gespannt, wielange wer brauch, bis Arthas im 25er Hardmode liegt.

Und wer dann wissen will, ob der Content leichter geworden ist, soll sich die Worldfirsts von Illidan und Kil Jaeden zu BC angucken, nachdem sie released wurden. Die waren die letzten großen und wirklich schwierigen Contents (meiner Meinung nach). Ulduar und PDK zähl ich nicht mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kafka (4. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich gerade ob das fanatische Gespamme im Handelchchannel jetzt noch schlimmer wird und ob in nächster Zeit überhaupt nennenswert andere Raids gehen. Hab nämlich ne längere Pause hinter mir und trage nur ein Mischgear aus t7,5 und t8 (Als ich die Pause angefangen hatte wars noch recht aktuell) aber damit komme ich ja nie in ICC rein (würde mich so auch nicht mitnehmen xD). Und ewiges Markenfarmen in Inis is auch sehr öde xD


----------



## Lenelli (4. Februar 2010)

gz zum kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was an dem "first" so toll sein soll werd ich wohl nie verstehen... tot is tot, is doch schnuppe ob gestern, heute, morgen oder in nem monat.


----------



## Frozo (4. Februar 2010)

was wars denn für ein bug???


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Frozo schrieb:


> was wars denn für ein bug???


Da du zum vierten Mal fragst, erbarm ich mich deiner:
http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php


----------



## WeRkO (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> ok
> jetzt informiere dich bitte genau über den bug
> und poste deine erkenntnisse
> 
> ensidia-kritisch schön und gut, aber hier spricht irgendwie neid und missgunst



Hat nichts mir Neid oder Missgunst zu tun, ich möchte lediglich das Blizzard hier genau so hart durchgreift wie sie es bei Exodus und deren Yogg+0 Kill getan haben. 

Zum Bug: Durch den Belagerungsschaden der Saronitbomben welche die Rogues von Ensidia verwenden um ihre Dps zu steigern hat sich die Plattform auf welcher der Fight gegen Arthas stattfindet immer wieder neu gebaut, normalerweise wird diese während des Kampfes immer kleiner. Das Ensidia hierdurch weniger Probleme beim positionieren etc hatte sollte wohl außer Frage stehn.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2010)

Informiert euch lieber richtig, bevor ihr hier rumpupt, dass das doch garkein Bug war, nur der Neid spricht oder was weiß ich:


> We just made a hotfix that disables the siege damage dealt by Saronite Bombs and the Global Thermal Sapper Charge. T*he siege damage of the bombs was causing the Frozen Throne platform to rebuild, which greatly decreases the difficulty of the encounter.*



Das fette grob übersetzt:
Der Schaden der Saronitbomben hat die Plattform des gefrorenen Throns wieder aufgebaut, was den Kampf deutlich leichter gemacht hat.
Darum geht es, und wenn dies nicht passiert wäre wüsste man eben nicht, ob er überhaupt schon liegen würde.

Davon interessiert mich persönlich Ensidia relativ wenig. Sollen sie doch die Bosse legen,s olang mein Raid nicht einfach so durchspaziert ist das Spiel für mich anspruchsvoll genug.


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

Es hat einfach mit skill was zu tun das Ensidia Arthas down hat! Der Boss ist bestimmt nicht zu leicht. Wenn man natürlich wie oben schon beschrieben in 6 trys den selben fehler macht dann kann das auch nichts werden. Ensidia ist eine Top-Gilde die zocken schon mehr als 2 Jahre zusammen und sind motiviert weil sie von ihrem Gildenleader bezahlt werden ( echtes Geld) . Was ich damit sagen will ist das NOrmale Gilden es erst nach 2-3 Wochen schaffen werden Arthas im 10 oder 25 zu killen geschweige denn von den Hardmodes. Man kann es mit PDOK25 vergleichen einige Gilden schaffen es jetzt noch immer nicht die Bosse zu clearen und haben aber schon ICC bis Blutraut oder so down.


----------



## SEBA (4. Februar 2010)

Erst einmal GZ zum first kill!!

und zweites. 
Die bosse sind nicht zu leicht. Nur weil eine TopGilde es so schnell geschafft hat heißt es noch lang nicht den Boss schafft jede gilde oder random grp.
Viele von euch haben wahrscheinlich nicht einmal Anub in PDOK25 gesehen und geschweige denn gelegt.


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Hat nichts mir Neid oder Missgunst zu tun, ich möchte lediglich das Blizzard hier genau so hart durchgreift wie sie es bei Exodus und deren Yogg+0 Kill getan haben.
> 
> Zum Bug: Durch den Belagerungsschaden der Saronitbomben welche die Rogues von Ensidia verwenden um ihre Dps zu steigern hat sich die Plattform auf welcher der Fight gegen Arthas stattfindet immer wieder neu gebaut, normalerweise wird diese während des Kampfes immer kleiner. Das Ensidia hierdurch weniger Probleme beim positionieren etc hatte sollte wohl außer Frage stehn.



ich zitiere:



> Ja, es scheint dieser Bug hat mit unserem Kill zu tun gehabt.* Wir hatten keine Ahnung, dass er durch unsere Schurken hervorgerufen wurde, die (wie sie es immer tun) Saronitbomben in ihre Rotation eingebaut hatten*



also ist es bisschen voreingenommen, hier gleich absicht zu unterstellen
vergiss nicht, auch für ensidia waren es die ersten lichking-kämpfe, woher sollten sie wissen dass sich die plattform nicht immer wieder neu aufbaut?



> Informiert euch lieber richtig, bevor ihr hier rumpupt, dass das doch garkein Bug war, nur der Neid spricht oder was weiß ich:



sagt der richtige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Afaik war es schon länger bekannt, dass die Plattform nach und nach schrumpft.
Wenn die sich also wieder aufbaut, müsste man von ausgehen, das etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## J_0_T (4. Februar 2010)

Okay erst ma gz.... aber ma ne frage... wenn interessierts? Die chancen sind für alle gleich und ein firstkill zeigt nur das man sonst nix anderes zu tun hat oder hatte.


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Afaik war es schon länger bekannt, dass die Plattform nach und nach schrumpft.
> Wenn die sich also wieder aufbaut, müsste man von ausgehen, das etwas nicht stimmt.




Aber woher sollen die wisser woran das liegt? 
Und willst du dann einfach aufhören und den first erfolg wegschmeißen nur da mit du keinen ungewussten Bug nutzt?


----------



## WeRkO (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> also ist es bisschen voreingenommen, hier gleich absicht zu unterstellen
> vergiss nicht, auch für ensidia waren es die ersten lichking-kämpfe, woher sollten sie wissen dass sich die plattform nicht immer wieder neu aufbaut?



Ich zitiere:



WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Hater, nein, aber wie es bei Exodus mit Yogg +0 gewesen ist sollte es auch bei Ensidia sein. Alle Raidmitglieder bannen & Achievements entfernen. Buguse bleibt Buguse, ob nun gewollt oder nicht. Und Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Aber woher sollen die wisser woran das liegt?
> Und willst du dann einfach aufhören und den first erfolg wegschmeißen nur da mit du keinen ungewussten Bug nutzt?


Buguse ist strafbar. Aber da Ensidia so frei war, einfach weiterzumachen, scheinen sie zu wissen, dass Blizzard sich nicht traut, bei ihnen so hart vorzugehen, wie bei anderen Gilden. Ich finds dreist.
Aber sieht man ja im RL auch immer. Gekündigt wegen Handyaufladen, Maultaschen mitnehmen, etc. Aber die "Top-Manager", die Milliarden verbrennen, kriegen noch fette Abfindungen.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Februar 2010)

Auf was die für Ideen immer kommen. Saronitbomben im Fight hab ich noch nie im Raid gesehen. Und außerdem kann man den Exploit von Exodus garnicht mit deren vergleichen. Die sind der eigentlichen Schwierigkeit in der dritten Phase umgangen, es war nurnoch pew pew dmg mehr nicht.
Doch Bug Abuse bleibt Bug Abuse aber vergleichen mit dem riesen Abuse und deren kleinigkeiten.
Ja sie haben die Plattform etwas aufgebaut, aber mussten dennoch stark auf den Heal etc achten.

Was ich noch gern wissen würde wie sie dahinter gekommen sind das Exodus einen Bug ausgenutzt haben bzw. wie man überhaupt dahinter kommt das die ganzen Gilden bugs ausnutzen.


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Buguse ist strafbar. Aber da Ensidia so frei war, einfach weiterzumachen, scheinen sie zu wissen, dass Blizzard sich nicht traut, bei ihnen so hart vorzugehen, wie bei anderen Gilden. Ich finds dreist.
> Aber sieht man ja im RL auch immer. Gekündigt wegen Handyaufladen, Maultaschen mitnehmen, etc. Aber die "Top-Manager", die Milliarden verbrennen, kriegen noch fette Abfindungen.




Wenn du das so siehst müsstest du ja alle bestrafen die bei Saurfang alt + F4 drücken oder sich in Kanonen setzen


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Wenn du das so siehst müsstest du ja alle bestrafen die bei Saurfang alt + F4 drücken oder sich in Kanonen setzen


Das geht?! xD


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Das geht?! xD




Japs das wollen immer alle Random-Raids machen im 25 aber ist halt auch bug-using!


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich zitiere:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dass ändert aber nichts an der tatsache dass ich es ihnen als pluspunkt anrechne, dass sie sofort gekommen sind mit der aussage: "ja, unser kill kam so zustanden"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (4. Februar 2010)

wenn man als schurke ingi als beruf hat ist das relativ normal die einzubauen .. mach ich auch


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn sie das rauspatchen werdene inige Randomraids wie ein Ochs vorm Berg stehen.
Wie gut, dass bei meinen bisherigen 5 selbstgeleiteten Saurfang Kills kein einziger gestorben ist, weil ich auf solche Gimp-Taktiken und Buguserei gerne verzichte.

Edit:
@ Natar: du glaubst wirklich, dass sie es zugeben, um Fairness zu wahren? Es gibt einen 25er Kill, aus diesem Kampf, den Blizzard sich höchstwahrscheinlich angeschaut hat wird wohl die Info kommen, dass es bugged. Denen ist einfach der Arsch auf Grundeis gegangen, und bevor Blizzard sie anschwärzt tun sie es selbst. Das ist nicht Nobel, das ist bloß, um eventuelle Konsequenzen zu verhindern.


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

Natar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich denke mal deswegen wird ihnen ein Bann erspart bleiben


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Japs das wollen immer alle Random-Raids machen im 25 aber ist halt auch bug-using!


Hmkay, nicht alle. Unser 25er (Halbgilde, Halbrandom) zB nicht, weil wir davon garnix wussten. Haben den immer normal gelegt. ^^

Edit: Und ja, dieses Selbstmelden ist ja wohl mehr als scheinheilig...


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn sie das rauspatchen werdene inige Randomraids wie ein Ochs vorm Berg stehen.
> Wie gut, dass bei meinen bisherigen 5 selbstgeleiteten Saurfang Kills kein einziger gestorben ist, weil ich auf solche Gimp-Taktiken und Buguserei gerne verzichte.




Es ist schon ein wunder das es überhaupt Random-Raids gibt in BC wurde Sunwell nie Random geraidet


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (4. Februar 2010)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Ich denke mal deswegen wird ihnen ein Bann erspart bleiben



Wieso sollte ihnen der Bann erspart bleiben nur weil die es später zugeben das der Kill so zustande gekommen ist?
Ich kann dann ja auch einen Menschen erschießen und dann zur Polizei später gehen und sagen das ich es war. Ja schön ehrlichkeit die tatsache ist aber das ich einen menschen getötet habe das bestraft werden muss!


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Hmkay, nicht alle. Unser 25er (Halbgilde, Halbrandom) zB nicht, weil wir davon garnix wussten. Haben den immer normal gelegt. ^^




Machen halt nur die Leute die kein skill haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ihnen der Bann erspart bleiben nur weil die es später zugeben das der Kill so zustande gekommen ist?
> Ich kann dann ja auch einen Menschen erschießen und dann zur Polizei später gehen und sagen das ich es war. Ja schön ehrlichkeit die tatsache ist aber das ich einen menschen getötet habe das bestraft werden muss!


Ja klar, aber kriegst dann wahrscheinlich milderne Umstände zugerechnet, wegen Selbstanzeige, blablubb.
Wird doch jetzt etwaigen Steuersündern auch geraten, sich Selbst anzuzeigen, um härteren Strafen zu entgehen. xD



Ratrix schrieb:


> Machen halt nur die Leute die kein skill haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ihnen der Bann erspart bleiben nur weil die es später zugeben das der Kill so zustande gekommen ist?
> Ich kann dann ja auch einen Menschen erschießen und dann zur Polizei später gehen und sagen das ich es war. Ja schön ehrlichkeit die tatsache ist aber das ich einen menschen getötet habe das bestraft werden muss!




hm kay hast vielleicht Recht.

Edit: Aber irgendwo ist Blizzard auch selberschuld


----------



## Natar (4. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wenn sie das rauspatchen werdene inige Randomraids wie ein Ochs vorm Berg stehen.
> Wie gut, dass bei meinen bisherigen 5 selbstgeleiteten Saurfang Kills kein einziger gestorben ist, weil ich auf solche Gimp-Taktiken und Buguserei gerne verzichte.



du bist der grösste


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> @ Natar: du glaubst wirklich, dass sie es zugeben, um Fairness zu wahren? Es gibt einen 25er Kill, aus diesem Kampf, den Blizzard sich höchstwahrscheinlich angeschaut hat wird wohl die Info kommen, dass es bugged. Denen ist einfach der Arsch auf Grundeis gegangen, und bevor Blizzard sie anschwärzt tun sie es selbst. Das ist nicht Nobel, das ist bloß, um eventuelle Konsequenzen zu verhindern.



die gründe sind mir relativ egal, dass es aber auch anders geht hat exodus ja schön bewiesen



> Buguse ist strafbar.


und das ist auch gut so. nur, wenn es für die schurken normal war, dass sie saronitbomben benutzen und dies auch im 10er getan haben (ohne bug), kann ich einfach keine böse absicht hinter dem ganzen erkennen

ob der kill revidiert wird, ist mir so was von latte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so over & out


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2010)

Ich kenn die Bugs, sage auch bei der Taktikerklärung an, dass keinesfalls jemand absichtlich sterben wird. Entweder kriegen wir es so hin, oder garnicht. Bisher klappte es wie gesagt immer, beim letzten mal First Try und gaaaanz knapp nach dem 5. Mal.
Ist aber auch Halbrandom.

Ernüchternd war dann die letzte ID, in der ich 25er selbst random ging, wir die Bug-Taktik nutzten es den Erfolg obendrein gab, obwohl die DDs es mal so richtig verkackten. Da versteh ich dann schon, warum man den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes wählt, wenn er auch nicht koscher ist. Die Spieler machen es sich eben selbst so einfach wie möglich.



> du bist der grösste
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du nervst, damit sind die Fronten ja dann klar.
Wer auf seine bisher 3 Bans hinweist muss ja auch ne dufte Type sein.


----------



## Ratrix (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> <3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich meinte damit die diesen Bug anwenden


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Ratrix schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die diesen Bug anwenden


Ich weiss, aber daraus habe ich - ich bin so frei - geschlussfolgert, dass die, die ihn nicht(!) nutzen, eben Skill haben.
Und da wir ihn nicht nutzen... xD


----------



## Tamîkus (4. Februar 2010)

Shac schrieb:


> Erstens war Sunwell nur leicht über BT/Hyial was das Equiq angeht, zweitens gab es kein Heromode und drittens haben diese Gilden bereits alle Boss bis auf Frostwinglair auf Farmstatus. Im übrigen raiden die ganz anders. Die wollen zu den besten gehören was wiederum bedeutet das die das Spiel etwas ernster nehmen und nur das beste dabei haben. Unsere Gilde steht immer noch im Seuchenviertel wie vermutlich noch 70% der Gilden und Raids.



muru in sunwell war auf em stand von yoogi im hardmode ohne wächter un kj*auf normal* ist etwA so schwer wie algalon hardmode wen schon sogar athas hardmode wen man das heut mit damals vergleichst isses praktisch das selbe bei diesen bosse durfte sich keiner nen fehler erlauben sonst war wipe oder wen nur einer ausm raid gestorben ist wars auch zu ende wer archi in mh geraidet hat weis das wen ein spieler gestorben ist ist meistens ne kettenreaktion enstsranden die den ganzen raid wipen lies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wie gesagt das war alles zu bc auf *normalen modus* in wotlk *hardmodes* ist das selbe als ob ich nen normalen bc boss killen wolte aber dan muste unbedingt der nerf patch kommen wo dan gilden die sich schwer durch die raids gekäpft haben nur noch durchgerant sind glaub ab da enstand die dps geilheilt der leute weil mit dem patch tanks mindestnes 200% mehr dmg machten als davor und alle andetren klassen machten plötzlich auch viel dmg


----------



## Hamburgperle (4. Februar 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ihnen der Bann erspart bleiben nur weil die es später zugeben das der Kill so zustande gekommen ist?
> Ich kann dann ja auch einen Menschen erschießen und dann zur Polizei später gehen und sagen das ich es war. Ja schön ehrlichkeit die tatsache ist aber das ich einen menschen getötet habe das bestraft werden muss!



Genau so ist es ... weniger Strafe heisst nicht straffrei ... solltest Du aber mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, obiges getan zu haben, bringt ein "sebst zur Polizei" gehen und umfangreiches Mitwirken an der Aufklärung einen Riesenvorteil in der kommenden Verhandlung, dieser Vorteil kann schon mal 5 Jahre oder mehr ausmachen. 

Ansonsten finde ich es auch eher Mist, daß ein neuer Boss am patchday schon im Staub liegt, egal ob 10ner nh oder nicht. Und die hier gebrachten Argumente, daß Normalos dafür wohl noch Wochen brauchen, macht diesen Boss für mich auch nicht wertvoller. Meine Gilde (Fungilde mit einem Raidtag die Woche im 10ner) steht bei 5/7 in ICC und wir werden den Boss wohl so fix net angehen, aber ich hätte mich gefreut, wenns mal was gibt, wo sich auch die Pros mal nen paar Wochen versuchen können. Mal nen Knaller der nicht schon geknackt ist, bevor der patch auf der Welt komplett verbreitet ist.

... so long


----------



## Alaniel (4. Februar 2010)

Bug hin oder her sie haben ihn World 1st und hätten es auch ohne Bug geschafft.
Hut ab vor den Leuten und ihrer Raid diziplin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GJ


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2010)

Ensidia Raidzeiten: 24/7 :> Zwischendurch gibts kurze Pausen zum Essen.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ensidia Raidzeiten: 24/7 :> Zwischendurch gibts kurze Pausen zum Essen.


Und fürs Klo haben sie Flaschen neben den Tischen stehen! 

*fanboyinsektenspray wieder auspack und alaniel ansprüh* Hinfort!


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

Buguse ist erst strafbar, wenn man von einem Bug weiß und diesen nutzt. Wenn aber beim Firstkill Saronitbomben eingesetzt werden, wie bei jeden anderen Kill, woher soll Ensidia wissen, dass 
a) die Bomben, die Ursache für den Plattformaufbau sind
b) der Plattformaufbau nicht gewollt ist

Erst durch die Nutzung der Bomben hat Blizzard den Bug erst herausgefunden.

Ersetzt Saronitbomben mit einer beliebigen Fähigkeit eurer Klasse, die ihr immer in eure Rotation/Prioritätenliste habt.

Euch würde gar nicht auffallen, dass die Nutzung dieser Fähigkeit ein Bugusing ist, weil ihr gar nicht wisst, warum die Plattform sich wieder aufbaut.

Es ist halt nicht auf nem Testserver getestet worden, Blizzard hat halt Pech, dann hätten Sie intern testen müssen und alle Möglichekeiten prüfen.

Bei uns ist das genauso. Bei einer Verbesserung unseres Programmes müssen wir ein Testszenario durchlaufen lassen. Der User nutzt vermutlich nur Weg XYZ für das Programm, jedoch sind zig andere Möglichkeiten vorhanden. Erst wenn alle Möglichkeiten geprüft wurden(und dafür brauch man schon ein ganzes Team) und keine Fehler auftauchen, erst dann wird der Patch freigegeben.

GZ an Ensidia.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Es ist halt nicht auf nem Testserver getestet worden, Blizzard hat halt Pech, dann hätten Sie intern testen müssen und alle Möglichekeiten prüfen.
> 
> Bei uns ist das genauso. Bei einer Verbesserung unseres Programmes müssen wir ein Testszenario durchlaufen lassen. Der User nutzt vermutlich nur Weg XYZ für das Programm, jedoch sind zig andere Möglichkeiten vorhanden. Erst wenn alle Möglichkeiten geprüft wurden(und dafür brauch man schon ein ganzes Team) und keine Fehler auftauchen, erst dann wird der Patch freigegeben.


Da ich grad am Software-Engineering lernen bin, zwei Anekdoten zum Testen:
1) Man kann nicht alles testen, also testet man
     - bekannte Fehler
     - bekannte Fehlerquellen
    (- sowie Grenzwerte und Äquivalenzklassen, aber das kann man eher bei Zahlen, etc)

2) Kein Programm ist fehlerfrei; Es gibt keine fehlerfreien Programme

Und afaik gibts nicht wirklich viele, die die Saronitbomben einsetzen, weshalb das wohl eher etwas war, dass die Blzzard-Tester eher nicht bedacht haben. Naja, haben sie was fürs nächste Mal gelernt.


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Ersetzt Saronitbomben mit einer beliebigen Fähigkeit eurer Klasse, die ihr immer in eure Rotation/Prioritätenliste habt.
> 
> Euch würde gar nicht auffallen, dass die Nutzung dieser Fähigkeit ein Bugusing ist, weil ihr gar nicht wisst, warum die Plattform sich wieder aufbaut.



Das ist aber ein Unterschied, Fähigkeiten sind Standart, während solche Sachen wie Saronitbomben zusätzlich sind...
Ansonsten egal ob absichtlicher/ unabsichtlicher Buguse, gehört trotzdem bestraft, zumindest Achievement remove


----------



## Hamburgperle (4. Februar 2010)

Der Patch wurde nicht auf Testservern gespielt ? Das wäre bei nem grossem patch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Der Patch wurde nicht auf Testservern gespielt ? Das wäre bei nem grossem patch eher unwahrscheinlich.


Sindragosa und Dreamwalker waren auf den Testservern, Arthas aber afaik nicht.


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Da ich grad am Software-Engineering lernen bin, zwei Anekdoten zum Testen:
> 1) Man kann nicht alles testen, also testet man
> - bekannte Fehler
> - bekannte Fehlerquellen
> ...



Man testet alle Optionen, die mit dem Programm möglich sind! Testscenarien werden immer weiter ausgebaut, um genau das zu erreichern. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ein Programm fehlerfrei ist. Es gibt die Option, Saronitbomben zu nutzen, also sollten sie es testen.

Sie haben alle Fähigkeiten in ihren Datenbanken, dann muss man halt ein entsprechendes Team ransetzen, dass sich nur mit so etwas beschäftigt. Aber mit dem Finger auf den Endnutzer zu zeigen und zu sagen, du bist Buguser, du wirst bestraft, ist ein nogo(zumiundest wenn es der erste Raidversuch war...), denn dann werfen sie Ensidia indirekt vor, sich besser mit dem Programm auszukennen als die Entwickler selbst und sich dies zunutze gemacht zu haben.


----------



## WeRkO (4. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Buguse ist erst strafbar, wenn man von einem Bug weiß und diesen nutzt. Wenn aber beim Firstkill Saronitbomben eingesetzt werden, wie bei jeden anderen Kill, woher soll Ensidia wissen, dass
> a) die Bomben, die Ursache für den Plattformaufbau sind
> b) der Plattformaufbau nicht gewollt ist
> 
> ...



Fällt ja auch nicht auf das die Bomben Siege Dmg machen und daraufhin sich die Plattform neubaut, wa?


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Der Patch wurde nicht auf Testservern gespielt ? Das wäre bei nem grossem patch eher unwahrscheinlich.




konntest du Arthas antesten? auf dem Testserver? Nein, also, wurde er nicht augespielt.


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein Unterschied, Fähigkeiten sind Standart, während solche Sachen wie Saronitbomben zusätzlich sind...
> Ansonsten egal ob absichtlicher/ unabsichtlicher Buguse, gehört trotzdem bestraft, zumindest Achievement remove




wenn ich Saronitbomben in meine Rotation einbaue um meinen Schaden zu erhöhen, ist dies für mich auch Standard.


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Fällt ja auch nicht auf das die Bomben Siege Dmg machen und daraufhin sich die Plattform neubaut, wa?



Wenn es so wäre, müsste die Plattform doch viel schneller kaputt gehen, anstatt sich aufzubauen oder? Denn Ziel der Saronitbomben ist es, etwas zu zerstören, bewirkt wurde aber das Gegenteil.

Bissl vage, deine Behauptung


----------



## WeRkO (4. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Wenn es so wäre, müsste die Plattform doch viel schneller kaputt gehen, anstatt sich aufzubauen oder? Denn Ziel der Saronitbomben ist es, etwas zu zerstören, bewirkt wurde aber das Gegenteil.
> 
> Bissl vage, deine Behauptung



Nuja, aber durch einen Effekt der Bomben muss es ja hervorgerufen werden, ergo kanns nur Siege Dmg sein. Das er hier das Gegenteil bewirkt ist halt besagter Bug.


----------



## Lenelli (4. Februar 2010)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Okay erst ma gz.... aber ma ne frage... wenn interessierts? Die chancen sind für alle gleich und ein firstkill zeigt nur das man sonst nix anderes zu tun hat oder hatte.



genau das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (4. Februar 2010)

ich war gestern den ganzen tag auf ihrem server und habe die raids verfolgt...

die gingen anfang mit 2 10 raid gruppe rein
nur 1 gruppe schafte den 10 erfolg
dann gingen sie abends mit der 25 rein
die waren von 11 morgens -2 uhr nachts in icc...
jetzt sagt mir der lk is leicht das is ne top raid gilde


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> wenn ich Saronitbomben in meine Rotation einbaue um meinen Schaden zu erhöhen, ist dies für mich auch Standard.




Ja für dich ist es Standart, aber nicht Klassenstandart...


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Fällt ja auch nicht auf das die Bomben Siege Dmg machen und daraufhin sich die Plattform neubaut, wa?




Hab deine Frage wohl falsch verstanden. Niemand kannte vorher das Plattformverhalten. Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, anch wievielen Trys, sie den down hatten. Wenn sie nur zwei-drei  gebraucht haben, kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das nicht sofort auffällt.


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Ja für dich ist es Standart, aber nicht Klassenstandart...




Was macht das für einen Unterschied? Keinen.


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Man testet alle Optionen, die mit dem Programm möglich sind! Testscenarien werden immer weiter ausgebaut, um genau das zu erreichern. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass ein Programm fehlerfrei ist. Es gibt die Option, Saronitbomben zu nutzen, also sollten sie es testen.
> 
> Sie haben alle Fähigkeiten in ihren Datenbanken, dann muss man halt ein entsprechendes Team ransetzen, dass sich nur mit so etwas beschäftigt. Aber mit dem Finger auf den Endnutzer zu zeigen und zu sagen, du bist Buguser, du wirst bestraft, ist ein nogo(zumiundest wenn es der erste Raidversuch war...), denn dann werfen sie Ensidia indirekt vor, sich besser mit dem Programm auszukennen als die Entwickler selbst und sich dies zunutze gemacht zu haben.


Du weisst schon, dass es sehr viele Skills gibt?
Die alle zu testen ist unmöglich. Zumindest in der verhältnismäßig kurzen Zeit.



Tomminocka schrieb:


> Niemand kannte vorher das Plattformverhalten.


Es war bekannt, dass die Plattform sich nach und nach zerstört, um den Kampf zu erschweren.


----------



## Arosk (4. Februar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Buguse ist erst strafbar, wenn man von einem Bug weiß und diesen nutzt. Wenn aber beim Firstkill Saronitbomben eingesetzt werden, wie bei jeden anderen Kill, woher soll Ensidia wissen, dass
> a) die Bomben, die Ursache für den Plattformaufbau sind
> b) der Plattformaufbau nicht gewollt ist



Strafbar ist nur das was gegen das Gesetzt verstößt. Eine TOU ist kein Gesetz.


----------



## HellRazah (4. Februar 2010)

sind gebannt worden. Blog von Muqq auf ensidia.com und seine Reaktion darauf:

http://www.ensidia.com/muqq/blog/4078/


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Strafbar ist nur das was gegen das Gesetzt verstößt. Eine TOU ist kein Gesetz.



kennst du polnische Kastagnietten? Mit "Strafbar" weiß wohl jeder, was gemeint ist. Wenn auf etwas eine Strafe erfolgt ist/erfolgen sollte, hat sich jemand strafbar gemacht und ich muss nicht für alles das Strafgesetzbuch heranziehen.

Das ist auch nicht die Essenz der Unterhaltung.

Gruß


----------



## Altbier (4. Februar 2010)

Also ich war eben mal bei Ensidia auf der Homepage und mir ist dabei ein Blogeintrag von einem gewissen Muqq ins Auge gefallen. Anscheinend hat er wohl einen kurzzeitigen Bann für den 25er-Kill beim Lich King kassiert. Lest euch den Blogeintrag mal durch. Ich persönlich habe mich köstlich amüsiert. Zuerst erzählt er es würde ihm nichts ausmachen nur um dann im letzten Absatz loszustänkern wie ein kleines, trotziges Kind. Naja... hier der Link: http://www.ensidia.com/muqq/blog/4078/

Edit: Ach mist, da war einer wohl schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß dabei,
Altbier


----------



## Tomminocka (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass es sehr viele Skills gibt?
> Die alle zu testen ist unmöglich. Zumindest in der verhältnismäßig kurzen Zeit.



Jo, unmöglich definitiv nicht. Blizzard hat selbst schuld, sie haben ja die Zeit vorgegeben. Wer sich selbst so ein Zeitlimit setzt, um etwas zu veröffenlichen, sollte sich sicher sein, alles getestet zu haben.

Grüße


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2010)

Kovu schrieb:


> Damals gab es aber auch keine Hardmods du noob. Wenn man damals Illidan und co fertig hatte... dann war man mit der gesamten Instanz fertig.. heute ist es mit absicht geteilt.. normal für uns.. und hero für die.. also hört auf zu heulen, natürlich isses im normalen Leichter.. für die Top 10. Gilden zählt nur ein Kill im Hardmode.. _das_ ist deren firstklill.


Damals war alles "Hardmode." Vorallem zu Classic Zeiten. Selbst für Illidan hat Nihilum länger gebraucht.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2010)

Ohja, wie ein trotziges Kind ledert er da los.
Als die anderen Gilden gebannt wurden war alles in Butter und gerechtfertigt, jetzt passiert es ihnen und Muqq begibt sich erstmal auf das Niveau eines Buffed-Forenflamers.
Daumen hoch, ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (4. Februar 2010)

he's pissed... 

Wow, der Blog ist der Kracher. Das ist ja nicht einmal aufgeregt, der Gute platzt ja gleich.


----------



## LaVerne (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Afaik war es schon länger bekannt, dass die Plattform nach und nach schrumpft.
> Wenn die sich also wieder aufbaut, müsste man von ausgehen, das etwas nicht stimmt.



Woher möchtest Du wissen, woher der Bug stammt? Viel Zeit, da irgendwas auszutesten, hat man bei einer begrenzten Anzahl an Versuchen nun mal nicht, zumal der Bug im 10er nicht auftritt.

Hier hätten natürlich alle sofort abgebrochen, schön ein Ticket geschrieben und auf den Hotfix gewartet. Übrigens hat Ensidia alle anderen Bosse vorher inkl. Sindragosa ebenfalls gelegt - was laut vielen Leuten im 10er-Thread ja kaum möglich sein sollte. Und ein paar Tries für Arthas hatten sie auch noch über.

Wenn euch das Thema "World First Kills" und spezifisch Ensidia gar nicht interessiert, warum schreibt ihr dann die Foren voll? Ist's ein innerer Zwang? Ich mein, ich geh ja auch nicht in ein Dart-Forum und flame da rum, daß mich deren Meisterschaft überhaupt nicht tangiert und flame die Leute dort.

Was RL-Life und so betrifft: Beim derzeitigen Content kann man wohl kaum von 24/7 sprechen, wenn ein Pd(o)K je nach Stärke der Spieler in knapp 4 Stunden die Woche in jeder Version durch ist, oder? Viel mehr Möglichkeiten, sich für ICC zu rüsten, gab es doch gar nicht! Und auch für ICC gab es nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Versuchen pro Boss - stundenlanges Endloss-Wipen ist da gar nicht drin gewesen...


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2010)

deswegen hab ich ja TOP GILDEN geschrieben ey .. lesen sollte schon gelernt sein ne

auserdem sagte ich nich das ich den down hab oder so ein pro gamer bin <.< man man immer diese leute die NUR flamen können


----------



## Grushdak (4. Februar 2010)

HellRazah schrieb:


> sind gebannt worden.


Und das zurecht ...
So, wie sich Muqq da äußert, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der vorrübergehende Bann noch ausgeweitet wird.
Bei mir wäre das jedenfalls 100%ig der Fall.

@ unter mir

Und für diese "Neuigkeit" (steht doch schon weiter oben) hast Du Dich extra angemeldet? 

sry ... Willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mesutc (4. Februar 2010)

die ersten werden schon gebant, items gelöscht, achievements entfernt.

link


----------



## lord just (4. Februar 2010)

TheDoggy schrieb:


> Und afaik gibts nicht wirklich viele, die die Saronitbomben einsetzen, weshalb das wohl eher etwas war, dass die Blzzard-Tester eher nicht bedacht haben. Naja, haben sie was fürs nächste Mal gelernt.



wenn man sich mal die videos der großen raidgilden anguckt, dann machen dort sehr viele schurken extra schaden durch die saronitbomben.

und zum thema "müsste doch auffallen"

wenn ich im raid bin bei nem neuen boss den ich noch nicht kenne, dann achte ich mehr auf andere dinge als zu gucken wie schnell die plattform kaputt geht oder ob sie sich wieder aufbaut. 

man darf nicht vergessen dass die leute schon sehr lange wach waren und schon sehr lange konzentriert gespielt haben und einen enormen leistungsdruck haben, da die sponsoren von denen erwarten, dass sie den world first schaffen. jeder der schonmal unter so einem druk stand, der weiß dass man sich dann nur noch auf die eigene sache konzentriert und alles andere vergisst.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. Februar 2010)

was ist mit der anderen Gilde haben die das auch genutzt.


Aber ich finde es ein bißchen ungerechtfertigt was sie da abziehen.

Ist ja nicht wie bei dem Levitierenexploit in PdOK wo man es schon auf dem PTR gemeldet hat u es trotzdem Live ging

Arthas wurde nicht von Spielern auf dem PTR getestet dadurch konnte es nicht festgestellt werden, bzw haben die Internen Tester Mist gebaut da sie nicht an dei Spells der Berufsgruppen gedacht haben


----------



## Captain Chaos (4. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Arthas wurde nicht von Spielern auf dem PTR getestet dadurch konnte es nicht festgestellt werden, bzw haben die Internen Tester Mist gebaut da sie nicht an dei Spells der Berufsgruppen gedacht haben



aber trotzdem denken hier alle, dass Ensidia in dem sinne gecheatet hat und den bann für "richtig" halten! sie wussten bei den ersten trys (laut Ensidias aussage) noch nix von dem bug! meiner meinung nach sollte Blizzard dankbar sein, dass der bug entdeckt worden ist und nicht die leute bannen, die den bug ausgenutzt haben!


----------



## ayanamiie (4. Februar 2010)

Es gibt einen schönen spruch aus dem RL Unwissenheit schützt vor strafe nicht.Man draf nie vergessen bei wem der bug auftrat bei wem er ausgenutzt wurde es war nich das erstemal da skills durhc bugusing zustande kamen bei ensidia daher halte ich den ban für gerechtfertigt.

wenn mukk es anders sieht soller halt klagen oder seinen char auf nen neuen wow acc transen da acc sperren acc und nich char bezogen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (4. Februar 2010)

Vorm 25er haben sie den Kill im 10er gemacht. Dort tritt der Bug nicht auf.
Und Ensidia soll nicht mitbekommen haben, dass da was falsch läuft? Ich mein immerhin brechen Teile des Kampfschauplatzes nicht weg, bzw. werden wieder aufgebaut.
Sowas fällt natürlich nicht auf, neeiinn...

Ensidia hat schon oft "Spielmechaniken" clever ausgenutzt, diesmal gibts den Tempban. Völlig ok.


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2010)

oder er soll einfach weiter winen :X glaub der is einfach so traurig weil er nix anderes zu tun hat auser wow ^^


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Der Blogeintrag ist eh lächerlich...

Vorgestern/ Gestern: Juhu, geilstes Game ever und jetzt:

Let's face it. This game is boring for veterans. The only reason it's still being played is because there has never been good alternatives during these 5 years.

Mein Comment dazu wäre: It isn't boring. Try to play without using any bugs.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (4. Februar 2010)

Der Levitieren Bug in PdOK wurde auch viel später bemerkt und sie haben da auch nicht wild gebannt


----------



## Super PePe (4. Februar 2010)

Die Einzigen die wissen was im chatlog stand, ist ensidia selbst und Blizzard. Weiter kann man davon ausgehen das es kein 1. Try war. 
somit könnte man den 72h Bann als gerechtfertigt ansehen. Dennoch haben sie ihn umgehauen und werden ihn nächste Wochen sauber legen (ob ihn nun der Erfolg für die id aberkannt wird oder nicht und ob er diese Woche noch ohne Bug gelegt wird, spielt keine Rolle mehr). Bauernopfer hin oder her... welche Blizzard den Neidern liefern musste ... _C'est la vie _und großes Zickentheater


----------



## Visssion (4. Februar 2010)

ja vorallem 72h als ob das so nen weltuntergang is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann macht man halt mal bissl zockpause und geht an die frische luft oder trifft sich mit freunden ^^

"Lade deine freunde in die World of Warcraft ein aber gehe auch mal mit ihnen nach drausen" oder wie das ging xD


----------



## Wiikend (4. Februar 2010)

-Enkì- schrieb:


> und alle die flamen der ist zu leicht... zeigt eure erfolge her.



ok ich mag ensidia nicht so wirklich aber da hast du recht denke sonst wird ihn fast keiner down haben und ausserdem wenn man tageintagaus spielt wie 60% der spieler (denke ich halt) dann wird man nicht sogut denn man muss was dafür tun anstatt immer nur mit dem mammut in dalaran rumzuhüpfen 

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Yosef (4. Februar 2010)

Wer ist Ensidia? Und was macht die so besonders?


----------



## Cheaters (4. Februar 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Wer ist Ensidia? Und was macht die so besonders?




Sie hatten den EU-First Kill bei Arthas, welcher aber entfernt wurde, da Bugusing im Spiel war


----------



## Potpotom (4. Februar 2010)

Hehe... jetzt wird der Firstkill aberkannt und sie müssen ne Woche warten weil sie ID haben. Wird eng. ^^


----------



## Wiikend (4. Februar 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Vorm 25er haben sie den Kill im 10er gemacht. Dort tritt der Bug nicht auf.
> Und Ensidia soll nicht mitbekommen haben, dass da was falsch läuft? Ich mein immerhin brechen Teile des Kampfschauplatzes nicht weg, bzw. werden wieder aufgebaut.
> Sowas fällt natürlich nicht auf, neeiinn...
> 
> Ensidia hat schon oft "Spielmechaniken" clever ausgenutzt, diesmal gibts den Tempban. Völlig ok.



Hmmmm lass mich mal überlegen wenn du bei ensidia wärst (ich mag sie trotzdem nicht) und irgendnen bug hättest das du normal stehenbleiben kannst was würdest du tun?? gm anschreiben und sagen ey alter was soll das da is ein bug das ich mich nicht bewegen muss! die teile brechen nicht runter fixxt das mal! sicher nicht...
Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Lillyan (4. Februar 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/141167-ensidia-fur-72-stunden-aus-wow-gebannt/

Bleibt zum Thema Ban bitte in diesem Thread... einer zum Thema reicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

